# Sony DPP-FP30 dye printer drivers



## Frederic (Dec 28, 2004)

Hello;

Sony sells a very nice dye 10x15 cm photos printer, the DPP-FP30; but there is a little tiny problem : there is no Mac OS X driver, and, according to the mail I've received from them, there never will. 

So. Is there a way to print directly from Mac OS X, or am I forced to use Virtual PC to do this (I must admit it works smoothly but, hey, It's a Mac, not a PeeCee) ?

Thanks...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 28, 2004)

Actually, those little printers are made to get instant prints from your memory stick from the camera. 

Keep in mind that the cartridge you need to print is expensive per picture. You have to use the Print Media Pack as it includes the ink and paper for the process the printer uses. 

Check out HP's Photosmart 375. It has Mac OS X drivers.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 28, 2004)

The HP, Canon, and Epson ink based 4x6 "photo" printers are a rip-off IMO.  They might work OK if you just print one or two every now and then, but for anything more you're better off going elsewhere.  Personal dye-sub printers are the same, if not more expensive unless you burn it up and find a good deal on supplies.  

I've seen Epson claim $0.32 each for their model per print.  For anywhere from $0.20 to $0.29 each you can have a lab print them on the same equipment they use for your regular 35mm prints.  Kroger's, Walgreens, Meijer, and Wal-Mart all have this kind of capability in their in-store photo labs.  Walgreens usually charges $0.29 ea, but it seems they're always running specials on this and I've never paid over $0.20 ea for my prints from them.  Wal-Mart advertises $0.24 ea.  Kroger advertises $0.29 ea, but you'll usually find them running specials for $0.22 or $0.25 ea.  Meijer is the cheapest by far, advertising $0.20 ea.

If you absolutely have to have a personal 'photo' printer, look around at other models first.  Most newer normal inkjets will print just as good as those dedicated 4.6 printers will.  You'll get more bang for the buck out of one of those.

Sony's site and online store have absolutely no mention of their printers anymore, so it might be safe to assume that they're discontinuing them.  Of course, I didn't search too long but in the time I was there I didn't see a mention (even under their store area for printers) except for in the support pages.

The Olympus dye-subs do a good job.  I have the older P-300U model which is only OS9 compatible, but it did an ok job.  Their newer models were supposed to be OS X compliant, but I just looked at their site and couldn't find but one that stated that in their specs.  The P-400 was OS9 only, the rest were Win only.  Only the P-440 had OS X compatibility.

Tigerdirect sells HiTouch brand due-subs, some of which seem are OS X compatible.  The 631PL is and costs $110.


----------



## Frederic (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks, both.


----------

